# So, is this a patricia morph?



## tItAnIuMhOpPeR (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok, after seeing the discussion of patricia morphs and looking at the colors, I am now more confused than before. So, I am wondering what I have? I purchased a patricia morph from my local pet store. They get their animals form Quality Pets out of El Paso which is shipped from Quality Pets main store in Oklahoma. The main store gets their frogs from a wholesaler in Florida. So as far as CB or WC, I am not sure. But the more I look at what is considered patricia morph and what is not (greenish tint to legs vs blue or PB) I am not even sure what I have. If anyone can help, It would be greatly appreciated.

Pic:


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

To be honest, I agree with you on the confusion. This looks between a Suriname Cobalt and a Patricia.

While the legs are lighter than most of the Cobalts I have seen, they are not nearly as light as most of the Patricias you see. Most of them also have les yellow, but then again some have a lot of yellow. This frog looks a lot like my Suriname Cobalts, and the more I look at it the more I lean that way. The limbs just look lighter than most other Cobalts.

It is possible this is a cross, especially given where the frog came from. Notice how much yellow the second Patricia has on this page.http://www.tropical-experience.nl/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=24&Itemid=27 That could esily be mixed-up with a Suriname Cobalt that was a little on the pale side.

I am leaning more towards Suriname Cobalt though.

EDIT: It's those whiteish feet throwing me. Thats more common with a Brazilian Yellow head (although that is not what I think this is). Has anyone seen the light feet and toes on a Cobalt?


----------



## tItAnIuMhOpPeR (Jun 14, 2008)

I went to that site and tried to use it to ID my frog. I left more confused then when I entered it. I did see some very nice frogs there though.

Here are a few more pictures to help with the ID. They are not the greatest. I have only had this camera 5 years and still have not figured it out completely. That and I did not use my tripod.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

I am pretty possitive it's a cobalt. The markings are not like Patricia. The legs are a bit light, but there are a wide variation in the Cobalts in the hobby as they occure over a large area in the wild.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

looks exactly like my suriname cobalts. I wouldn't be surprised if the pet store mislabeled them


----------



## tItAnIuMhOpPeR (Jun 14, 2008)

bellerophon said:


> looks exactly like my suriname cobalts. I wouldn't be surprised if the pet store mislabeled them



I asked them what they had ordered. According to the order slip, it said Patricia morph. I am guessing someone somewhere miss labeled it though. Having come through at least four different places, it is quite easy for someone to have miss labeled it, but I am thinking it got miss sent at the wholesaler in Fla. 

So, I more than likely have Suriname Cobalt. In the future, I plan on breeding darts. I am probably never going to be able to breed this one though. I guess it will just have to be a pet. Not a bad pet to have.

Thanks for all of your help guys.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Breeg for fun, or breed for business? Either way you would probably be wise to leave this one out the pool if there is doubt.


----------



## tItAnIuMhOpPeR (Jun 14, 2008)

Mywebbedtoes said:


> Breeg for fun, or breed for business? Either way you would probably be wise to leave this one out the pool if there is doubt.


I am hoping to make it a side business. I am a 40% disabled vet (still working on getting that % fixed) and will not be cleared to work for some time. When I am cleared, I am going to try and work for a zoo. Hopefully in South Carolina, Charleston area if I can. I have always loved animals. I have raised animals from babies before. Some for sale and some on the little farm I grew up on. I used to breed Lovebirds and Cockatiels and on the farm were goats, chickens and what not. With my disabilities, I can do this activity and not hurt myself more than is normal. This is also a hobby that my wife enjoys, so that will make it easier to do than some of my other hobbies that will never produce any type of a profit (I race cars, model trains as well do lots of fishing every chance I get).


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Thatn sounds like fun. I have seen people come on here and expect to make a killing breeding darts, ehich any breeder will tell you is very hard to do. But, as you are already home, it would be a lot easier to do it more a little side cash and for fun. It is very expensive to get set-up at first though. You either have to buy a lot of frogletts and sex them and pair them and then wait for them to breed (so that is a long process), or buy proven pairs, which are usually several hundred a pop.

I do recommend you buy quality stock if you persue it. It is much better to buy from individuals who can back up their frogs lineage and even offer various bloodlines so that you are not breeding siblings. I also strongly recommend you join TWI and register your frogs with the program and track them as you sell. This is of great benefit to the hobby.

My biggest fear for the hobby is the growing amount of inbred lines. Siblings from siblings of siblings and so on and so on.


----------



## tItAnIuMhOpPeR (Jun 14, 2008)

I do plan to join and track everything on TWI. I also plan to do a little of both in regards to the breeding. I will get some proven pairs as well as some tads and the like. The only reason I did not by from a reputable breeder other than an impulse buy was I wanted to learn some things first hand before I go taking up stock in that sort of thing. I know that getting something from "outside" of the hobby does not help but I got a great deal from the pet store (I hang out there to much) and this part of it is a learning lesson for when I get to start the more serious stuff. I am about 99% sure I will never make a killing, but I do know that it is more profitable to do this than set up a layout of trains. They just cost. There is never any gaining money from them. As for the racing of cars, that is on hold since it is a three hour drive and the cost of gas makes it very hard to do constantly.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

Sounds like you've got a good handle of things so far, I hope it works out well for ya.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah, experience is a must. My first frogs where from a place that had I known more I would not have bought from. I hope this goes well for you over the coming months a years.

Read-up on TWI. It might even give you some ideas on frogs you could help sponsor to keep viable populations in the hobby. There is a frog I would like to do that with.

Wayne


----------



## atchleyj (Jun 20, 2008)

Did anyone suggest French Guiana Cobalt, i've only seen pics on http://www.saurian.net/htm05/frog_tinc_ ... obalt.html and http://www.bluedartfrog.net/Species_List.html
hope this helps


----------



## tItAnIuMhOpPeR (Jun 14, 2008)

atchleyj said:


> Did anyone suggest French Guiana Cobalt, i've only seen pics on http://www.saurian.net/htm05/frog_tinc_ ... obalt.html and http://www.bluedartfrog.net/Species_List.html
> hope this helps[/quote]
> While t...t a few of those FGC's. They are beautiful!!!


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

The French Guinea Cobalt are also known as Dwarf Cobalts and are distinctly smaller than the Surinam Cobalt morph.

As for the frog sold to you as a 'Patricia', I would concur that it appears to be a Cobalt. 

Bill


----------



## Sarkany (Mar 11, 2008)

tItAnIuMhOpPeR said:


> Though I did notice that the French Guiana Cobalt has smaller spots on the sides than what my frog has.


Well, if the French Guiana Cobalt is the morph we simply call 'Nominat' over here (I've read that it is), then I can tell you that not all of them have that many spots. Mine at least only have a few larger spots on their sides. Also, the males have got that light blue - whiteish toepad thing going on that Wayne mentioned.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

it kinda looks like the three patricias I got from Black Jungle, they do change as they mature mine were about a half inch or so when I got them, heres a pic after I had them a a month or so they are now about an inch long. let them grow up a little then post again.


----------

